
Detected an anomaly in YouTube search for Laravel - skadimoolam
Hi all, I was going through Google Trends for laravel and I found something interesting but I can&#x27;t seem to know why there&#x27;s a serious dip in YouTube Search for laravel. Take a look at the image below. This dip occurred an year ago between 6 August - 12 August 2017. Does anyone know why this happened. The only explanation I have is that, YouTube might have changed their search algorithm but could it result in 75% less search.<p>Link to the image: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ibb.co&#x2F;cvLGAe<p>Link to the Google Trend: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;trends.google.com&#x2F;trends&#x2F;explore?date=today%205-y&amp;gprop=youtube&amp;q=laravel,%2Fm%2F0jwy148
======
sajid
There is note which reads "An improvement to our data collection system was
applied from 05/08/2017."

